# I phone- tapatalk



## Justin078 (Jan 9, 2010)

Was wondering if it is possible to upload pictures direct from the I phone to the TT Forum? I have had look but I am not the most techy person in the world .

Thanks
Justin


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

Just tried, tapatalk letd you to do it, but it says the forum hasn't enabled it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

